# Living in Shikokuchuo City



## mbahamood (Nov 17, 2014)

I've been offered a job in a paper company in Shikokuchuo city, Ehime prefecture.
Can anyone tell me what the city is like? Like how is the living cost, the general condition, and how does it compare with big cities such as Tokyo, Osaka, or Kyoto? Thank you very much


----------

